# DD with pink "bags" under eyes



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

My 4yo has had pinkish purple "bags" under her eyes for as long as I can remember, I'm just noticing them on ds. She has pretty pale skin, kinda Irish-pale. Just wondering if i have anything to worry about, ped has no idea.









P.S. they're not really dark circles, just pinkish


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I know that allergies can be a cause of bags under the eyes. So, obviously, can sleep deprivation such as caused by all kinds of apnea. How does she sleep at night? As a teacher, I am in contact with all sorts of children, and I've known several to have apnea and some to have had allergies that cause the bags under eyes.


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

She sleeps 11 hours every night like clockwork, so I don't think thats it.
I've tried an elimination diet for dairy, eggs and soy for a month and I didn't see any change. I guess I'm just wondering if any other mamas out there have kiddies with the same condition- is it just her complexion?


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

My son is pale and it sounds like the same thing he has.


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

When she's in fluorescent light her under eyes glow- like pink halo's. Her eyelids have a road map of veins. It's very strange, but her skin is very thin and translucent. She's so healthy , lots of vites and good food but she looks funny.







:


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Do you have a picture? When it is early morning, and bright in my son's room, I have to make sure his lips are red and not blue. My kids look deadly pale in certain light. It is really eery, but the doctor says they are just light complected. Dh and I are light also.


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

Thats so funny - dd too! Dh is half Irish and I think thats where it comes from, though I'm very pale Italian (Albanese). I'm glad that she's not the only one - in the summer I slather her with sunscreen because she turns dayglo pink if she is in the sun to long. ( I do give her a few min in the morning sun for vit. D)


----------



## morsan (Jul 24, 2002)

In chinese medicine bags under the eyes means the kidneys are out of balance. In my family pretty much everyone has this, especially I, or more like circles without the puffiness. So, there might be some hereditary factor involved. But, I would check to see if other sypmtoms are present, otherwise if she's healthy there's probabl nothing to worry about.
An imbalanced kidney make for poor sleep, so even though a person sleeps alot it doesn't always mean adequate sleep. Other signs of kidney imbalance: easily chilled, especially in winter; feelin of being overwhelmed; fatigue; low back-pain. If the skin undr the eyes is loose (indicating sluggish kidney function, meaning there's too much fliuds ingested for the kidneys to handle) she might be eating too much soft dairy or salt which causes fliud retention. If the skin is a hard puffiness,there's too much tough fat building up and hardening the kidneys, like animal protein, eggs, hard salty cheese. Also, with either of these conditons, the complexion wll usually be pale and look washed out, sometimes there will be broken vessels around eyes . If you suspect weak kidneys, you can try foods that support them by emphasizing whole grains, beans and moisture-rich vegies.


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

Morsan - thanks so much for the information. It's definately worth looking into - I'm going to check some books on chinese medicine.
Everyone in the family seems to think she's just fine but I still worry - thats my job -eh?


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Yikes! Those symptoms sound like me! Can it be seen through bloodwork? I had bloodwork done, and it all came back normal.


----------

